# FOSHAN | Logan Tianjin Plaza | 229m | 58 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer Logan Group http://www.loganestate.com/s/index.php
The name is 天瑾 (Tianjin) has nothing to do with 天津 (city of Tianjin)


龙光保利佛山新城项目定名和光尘樾 联合集成金融广场开发-本地新闻-佛山乐居网












By 广东新闻广播


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Lots of projects from Logan coming it seems.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP: Poly Logan Tianjin Plaza, Foshan - SkyscraperPage.com

It's in the same new CBD as FOSHAN | Suning Plaza Tower | 318m | 1043ft | 67 fl | On...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally a huge boost in foshan


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-13 by Paine_Fong 

(front left)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Daniiif, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-23 by szf78 

The left one


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

The two towers between this one and Zhongying Shengda IFC also seem to be over 500 feet each.


----------

